# Breeding Contracts



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

When interviewing owners of potential sire possibilities what should the bitch owner be looking for in a contract?

Lets have it as a "given" that both dogs for the potential mating have all their health testing competed and are both show champions.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

A guarantee of at least 2 live births. This ensures that you get a repeat breeding if the bitch is not pregnant or has a singleton.


----------

